# What I did today....



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

installed this…

Jamb lots of fun….

Eric


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Had it been me I would have put the jamb in vertical instead of horizontal.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Is that a "gnome door" or is it life size??? ;^)


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty cool door. You just said "installed this". Did you build it and install it or buy it and install it? I am assuming that since you posted it under the tag_* steam bent laminations* that you built it. If so, good on ya! If not, still good on ya for tackling the install.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

life size….I steamed and laminated the jamb The jamb is actually 86" high, had to notch the header a tad

Bottom weather strip is kinda neat. When you close the door, a little bolt touches the jamb and releases a bottom weather strip that rops down on the threshold. open the door, it springs up

Nary a sprig of light visible. ie tight seal. Good on a north facing prairie door!

Clients happy, 4 other jobs added.

Only downside is that the springback on the interior moulding laminations was too much, have to redo them.

Such is life.

Eric


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

sure is nice looking, good job Eric.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn fine door. It will look great once you get all the siding on. Look like a good days work.


----------

